# Best place for Mice Supplies (New Owner)



## Varkanoid (Jul 19, 2021)

Hi

just joined the forum for advice after doing a little research into pet Mice. My soon to be 9 year old wants a mouse (or probably mice should I say) for his birthday so just doing my research. I have had two dogs growing up and currently keep tropical fish so I understand what it means to look after a pet and the commitment. Hopefully this will rub off on my 9 year old. I've done a little research in the type of cage to get and size, and also done a little reading on cleaning, feeding etc.

So far the best place I have seen to get a cage for instance is Amazon as the choice on there seems to be the best of a bad bunch. Is there a recommended go to shop or store for Mice cages etc ?

Also where to actually buy the Mice is another question. I looked at the local Bluecross places but there was not a lot available (or already reserved). We have a local small pet store nearby so just wondering whether to try that although not sure of its reputation. There are probably more pet shops nearby just need to do a little more research.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Cages like the Barney with 7mm bar spacing are ok but a lot of people keep them in tanks. During this hot weather it'll be hard to keep them cool. 

If there's no rescues with any, have you tried rehoming sites and on FB? 

In Wolverhampton there is a breeder who's recommended by several societies/fancies. Ants pets. They have a courier service too but I just know of them and can't really say anything about them.


----------



## Varkanoid (Jul 19, 2021)

Engel98 said:


> Cages like the Barney with 7mm bar spacing are ok but a lot of people keep them in tanks. During this hot weather it'll be hard to keep them cool.
> 
> If there's no rescues with any, have you tried rehoming sites and on FB?
> 
> In Wolverhampton there is a breeder who's recommended by several societies/fancies. Ants pets. They have a courier service too but I just know of them and can't really say anything about them.


Hi,

thanks for the reply. Still got some time to find out more as not thinking of getting them till late Aug. I noticed someone tried to sell Mice on here from Leeds so thats one breeder.

I've seen the Barney one but its too wide I need one taller rather than wider. I'd rather not get a tank as I read about them getting too warm and difficult to cool. I have seen one on Amazon which is modular so you can buy the main "cage" and add pipe runs on it to a smaller "cage" at the top which I quite like the look of as this would fit nicely with the drawers it will sit on then there is a shelf higher up.

Thanks I will keep looking.


----------

